# RIP Cheddars



## reessm01 (Jul 24, 2007)

He didn't make it. Now that I think about it... Cheddars was probably 2 or so years old. Pneumonia was too much for him... Just wish my baby didn't have to die so stressfully..

I love you Cheddars, I'll forever remember your constantly clicking... and clicking louder than me when I told you I was happy too.

Provolone is alone now... Should I get him a new buddy? He's not even full grown yet!  I can tell he misses Cheddars too tho.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this, Rees... it's amazing how much these little guys can bring to our lives, and all we can hope is that we brought as much to theirs. I'll be sure to give my girls a treat in Cheddars' honour tonight.

As for a playmate for Provolone... I'd say yes, when you're ready, he'd probably be happier with a playmate. But no matter how quickly you want to get a new playmate in there, remember to do it right with a proper QT time and everything... you wouldn't want Provolone to get sick now, after what you've already gone through.

RIP Cheddars.


----------



## Lesath (Jul 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

those are such adorable names  if you get another you should name it havarti  im sorry about your loss :'(


----------

